# natural appetite



## needsomeinfo (Sep 13, 2005)

what are natural ways to increase your appetite?
asside from physical activity


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know of any.
Most people who want to increase thier appetite use injectable B-12, Equipoise or some type of antihistamine.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 13, 2005)

antihistamine? like benadryl?


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 13, 2005)

http://www.satisfied-mind.com/drugstore/B12.htm

http://ehealthforum.com/health/topic34492.html

Low levels of b-12 can cause anemia as well as numbness or tingling in the extremities or other neurologic symptoms.
I must have a deficiancy , my leg falls tingles all the tiime, like its asleep

Also these sites say that sublingual or oral B-12 is as effective as injections if you take about 1,000 mg a day. do you think this is true?


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 13, 2005)

More complex than Benadryl, like Ketotifen Fumerate and Cyproheptadine.
In Europe doctors prescribe these drugs to help underweight children gain weight.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 13, 2005)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> Also these sites say that sublingual or oral B-12 is as effective as injections if you take about 1,000 mg a day. do you think this is true?


Sorry, that is a lie straight from hell. Stomach acids and other factors make oral B-12 virtually useless. Our sponsor carries the injectable version.


----------



## Cannons (Sep 13, 2005)

When my appetite is dead, I always go for the Yankee Candle.  They make food scented candles.  Light them up and the smell of the candle makes me hungry.  Works for me.  Don't get the cookie or dessert smelling candles though, they make me want to eat sweets!!!


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 13, 2005)

Cannons said:
			
		

> When my appetite is dead, I always go for the Yankee Candle.  They make food scented candles.  Light them up and the smell of the candle makes me hungry.  Works for me.  Don't get the cookie or dessert smelling candles though, they make me want to eat sweets!!!



watch out which candles you pick....some of those will make you want to throw up. like carrot cake ..... EWWWWWW


----------



## Big A (Sep 15, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Sorry, that is a lie straight from hell. Stomach acids and other factors make oral B-12 virtually useless. Our sponsor carries the injectable version.



I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## Big A (Sep 15, 2005)

Also, most people have to realise that oral steroids cause a lack of appetite due to stress to the liver, so the liver has to be fixed first. Only if the appetite doesn't return then you use inj B12.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 15, 2005)

Big A said:
			
		

> Also, most people have to realise that oral steroids cause a lack of appetite due to stress to the liver, so the liver has to be fixed first. Only if the appetite doesn't return then you use inj B12.


That is something I will have to look into. I've never considered that before.


----------



## kayholetrip (Sep 15, 2005)

INSULIN is the answer make you eat the house down...
you should be taking a b complex any way... also to answer BIG A
milk thistle keeps the liver clean


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 15, 2005)

can you order insulin very easy ? and also how much and how often and all that good stuff.


----------



## Big A (Sep 20, 2005)

kayholetrip said:
			
		

> INSULIN is the answer make you eat the house down...
> you should be taking a b complex any way... also to answer BIG A
> milk thistle keeps the liver clean



Much better products out there than milk thistle.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 20, 2005)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> can you order insulin very easy ? and also how much and how often and all that good stuff.



listen to me.....do NOT use insulin.  absolutely NOT!!!!!!  You can kill yourself if you don't know what you're doing.  Once you have a few cycles under your belt, you've talked to people who've used insulin, and studied your ass off on how to properly use it, then you can think about trying it.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 20, 2005)

Big A said:
			
		

> Also, most people have to realise that oral steroids cause a lack of appetite due to stress to the liver, so the liver has to be fixed first. Only if the appetite doesn't return then you use inj B12.



the original anadrol manufacture, Syntex stated one of anadrols benefits was an increase in appetite, helping with weight gain.  Too much drol however has been known to decrease appetite.  

1.  Anadrol - increase RBC - increase appetite
2.  EQ - increase RBC - increase appetite
3. Injectable B-12 - increase RBC - increase appetite

is this correlation just a coincidence???


Using Dbol and anadrol,  i havent had noticed any decrease in appetite.


----------



## Big A (Sep 20, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> the original anadrol manufacture, Syntex stated one of anadrols benefits was an increase in appetite, helping with weight gain.  Too much drol however has been known to decrease appetite.
> 
> 1.  Anadrol - increase RBC - increase appetite
> 2.  EQ - increase RBC - increase appetite
> ...



That is the reason why the appetite increases with all of them - the increase in RBC, which then gets more nutrients and oxygen carried aorund, which then increases metabolism which then increases appetite.

Prolong use of any aa17 orals, without liver aids, will put stress on the liver and the appetite will go.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 20, 2005)

Big A said:
			
		

> Much better products out there than milk thistle.


What would you recommend Big A?


----------



## Big A (Sep 20, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> What would you recommend Big A?



Liv52/Liv104, Hepatodetox by Superior and Synthergine. Nothing comes close to these three, although I heard that maybe Tyler's might, but I have no experience with it.

Synthergine is simply the best - just Google each of the ingredients and you'll see.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 22, 2005)

Im not even thinking about using insuline , I was just curious, The only thing Im going to inject right now is B-12, I was thinking about 2,000 mg every 3 days or so, what do you guys think? Also Im planning on doing some liver detox even though I dont do any steroids, I figure anything I can do to help my appetite is good.


----------



## Big A (Sep 22, 2005)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> Im not even thinking about using insuline , I was just curious, The only thing Im going to inject right now is B-12, I was thinking about 2,000 mg every 3 days or so, what do you guys think? Also Im planning on doing some liver detox even though I dont do any steroids, I figure anything I can do to help my appetite is good.



If you want to do 2,000mcg every few days, that will only work with Synthelamin. All other inj B12's are cyanacobalamin, which you MUST inject every day, otherwise it won't work.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 22, 2005)

cool and thanks, should I throw some EQ in there at a later date, or is that not smart if im not running some test?


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 22, 2005)

The synthetek synthelamin is pretty expensive, also, it says it is for oral use only, is that only a disclaimer? or is it not safe to inject?

I might go with a everday inject, cause the cyanacobalamin is so cheap, like $5 a bottle


----------



## Big A (Sep 22, 2005)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> cool and thanks, should I throw some EQ in there at a later date, or is that not smart if im not running some test?



It's not smart touse EQ just for th appetite. Use it if you are going to do a proper cycle.


----------



## Big A (Sep 22, 2005)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> The synthetek synthelamin is pretty expensive, also, it says it is for oral use only, is that only a disclaimer? or is it not safe to inject?
> 
> I might go with a everday inject, cause the cyanacobalamin is so cheap, like $5 a bottle



You're not looking at it properly.
Your cyanacobalamin at $5/bottle is 5c per ml. You need 1ml ED, which is 35c per week.

Synthelamin is under 50c per ml, but you only need one ml per week to get the same results as 1,000mcg of cyanacobalamin per day. 

If you do 2ml per week of Synthelamin, which is what I recomend, that will cost you less than $1 per week. To get the same results with cyanacobalamin, you need 2,000mcg/day, which is 70c per week.

So, you are splitting hairs here for less than 30c per week! And I am not even talking about the huge advantage that Synthelamin allows you to have so you don't have to be a pin cushion injecting every single day!

A Synthelamin bottle, at 2ml per week, will last you a year. For less than a buck a week!

And yes, the oral warning is just a disclaimer - it is a sterile product in a bottle fitted with a multi use rubber stopper.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks , that cleared up a lot for me, Im def going with the syntek now for obvious reasons

Thanks again Big A


----------



## MR .T (Sep 30, 2005)

Wolfy is right if you f up with slin you die.


----------



## Little Man (Sep 30, 2005)

inj B12 is 1000mg once a week right?


----------



## Big A (Sep 30, 2005)

Little Man said:
			
		

> inj B12 is 1000mg once a week right?



It's mcg not mg - big difference!

Look what I wrote just above - if you have cyanacobalamin, it's 1,000mcg to 2,000mcg per day , every day.
If you have a long acting inj B12 like Synthelamin which contains hydroxycobalamin, thne 2,000mcg once or twice a week. Keep in mind, that Synthelamin is 2,000mcg/ml, so that is just one ml of it once or twice a week.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 30, 2005)

Big A said:
			
		

> It's mcg not mg - big difference!
> 
> Look what I wrote just above - if you have cyanacobalamin, it's 1,000mcg to 2,000mcg per day , every day.



That is correct. Per Day.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 30, 2005)

i will add here that i use syntelamin and love it. i would rather spend a few pennies more for it than get some vet grade b-12 for a cheaper price.  i also have used the injectible l-cartinine product when i was cutting last year and also liked it alot.
big-a and his company put out superoir products and you should not hesitate to buy them as you will be more than satisfied with the results, would you be when using a cheap vet grade product? 
i have added some pics of a few of their products.


----------



## DinK (Nov 21, 2005)

NAtural Appetite  mmm.... I remember when I was not able to eat alot... I found a nice read on day on starting with mutiple small meals through out the day and then increasing it over time...  I tried it and it sure worked for me.    That is a start and most basic and natural way I can think of. B-12 also gets 2 thumbs up from me  that worked excellente


----------



## Captain Canuck (Nov 21, 2005)

Big A said:
			
		

> Liv52/Liv104, Hepatodetox by Superior and Synthergine. Nothing comes close to these three, although I heard that maybe Tyler's might, but I have no experience with it.
> 
> Synthergine is simply the best - just Google each of the ingredients and you'll see.




HI Big A 

What about Hepa-Force?? byGeri-nutritional for protecting the liver????

Is this product good???


----------



## Big A (Nov 27, 2005)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> HI Big A
> 
> What about Hepa-Force?? byGeri-nutritional for protecting the liver????
> 
> Is this product good???



Never heard of that one. I have no idea.


----------



## Macstanton (Nov 27, 2005)

i've never heard of hepa force either.  I just stick to the milk thistle.  i know it's not much, but it gets the job done.


----------

